# Joe Liberman for President



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

He probably doesn't have a chance in hell of getting elected because the Dems are controlled by the far left.

That said, I like him and would vote for him.

I believe him to be honest and have strong sensible convictions, thats rare today.

What do you guys think about him?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

His actions this past year have demonstrated that he is perhaps one of the only nonpartisan politicians out there. He to this day claims loyalty to the democratic party, but he has also acknowledged that the democratic party has been hijacked, and is not the party it once was. 
Some of his views are more liberal than I like, but he does have integrity. Of all the democrats I would prefer him. As for him or a republican, I would have to see who the republican was. I would like to vote for a true conservative. Do they exist anymore, or did they follow the Dodo into extinction?
Now, what was that democrats name that spoke at the republican convention? Darn memory! I would vote for that guy in a heartbeat if his other ideals followed those he spoke of at the convention.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Sometimes an honest democrat is a good choice. I've only voted to keep one Democrat in office in my sort voting span, His name is Oscar Goodman, and he's our Mayor. He plays hardball here, and it was sorely needed in this town. Hes also not afaird to say exactly whats on his mind. A lot of people here cant stand him for that (mainly fundamentalist christians, like my grandma) but the end result is he is very effective.

I cant think of too many democrats that wouldnt hesitate to tell the ACLU to f-off, and bulldoze a homeless camp because of the headaches it was causing local buisnesses.

Joe is a good man, but the Dems as a whole wont allow him to make it that far, because he doesnt serve the mass views of the far left, and thats truly a shame.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm said:


> He probably doesn't have a chance in hell of getting elected because the Dems are controlled by the far left.
> 
> That said, I like him and would vote for him.
> 
> ...


Interesting Bob......I would vote for him also....the same can probably be said about McCain.....the far right will make sure he doesn't win.....so what will we have?Choosing the best of the worst.....far right or far left. uke:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I wouldn't vote for McCain, don't like him even a little if it came to him and hillary I will vote for the libertarian, might anyway....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken, I understand what your saying. Most elections I am restricted to voting for who I dislike the least.

Like Bob I would not vote for McCain. There is a reason the media is in love with him. He is a liberal not a conservative. It makes no difference if he calls himself democrat or republican he does not follow the conservative ideals that I want in office. Also, just because he was a POW doesn't make him my hero. I think the man is dishonest. I was disappointed during his run for the republican nomination. He acted like a spoiled child when he lost, and made some attempts to damage fellow republicans. Backstabber describes him.

Hillary may be one of the only people that could make me vote for McCain.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow..... after the "witch" thread you would vote for her???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Wow..... after the "witch" thread you would vote for her???


  OK Ken, time for another cup of caffein. I said:


> Hillary may be one of the only people that could make me vote for McCain.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nah.....to much coffee....it is really early yet.....but if this Iraq thing continues into next year,we will have a Democrat for our next president....I think she might just win.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the American people want something in between Bush's plan and the democratic plan. I forget the fellows name from Virginia that spoke after the president last night, but he made two contradictory statements that was very obvious. To please the American people he said something to indicate that they would not cut and run. Then he made a statement that we should begin immediate withdrawal, which was intended to please the Bush haters. He compared it to leaving Korea under satisfactory conditions. It was more than satisfactory, and he made it sound like our pull out of Viet Nam. He was a very good speaker, but not entirely forthcoming with us. 
What would I like for an end to Iraq. I would like the whiners to shut up and stop giving hope to the terrorists. Then I would like to see a military presence that would crush them. I would also like to see the military take the gloves off and stop this politically correct pansy war. Demolish them and get it over with. This could be done quickly and our boys could be back home. If it wasn't for the nay Sayers I think our boys would be home now. We are still there thanks to the bickering within our own ranks. People like our old buddy Militant Tiger are responsible for half the deaths in Iraq.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> .....but if this Iraq thing continues into next year,we will have a Democrat for our next president


depends on the situation there at that time...


----------

